

Tell HN: Five years old today. Or yesterday. Or roughly now. - ColinWright

If you look at the first submission to HN it was made 1828 days ago, which is a shade over 5 years.<p>Happy birthday!
======
llambda
Where you asked this before, pg replied; you're about 6 months off it turns
out: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3081733>

~~~
ColinWright
Six months off in regards the writing, yes, but pretty much spot on with
regards the launch.

Launching matters - everything else is secondary.

